# [python] Problema al actualizar SciPy y relacionados

## koyo

Hola a todos.

Acabo de ejecutar eix-syn a fin de actualizar mi sistema e instalar nuevos paquetes, cuando ejecuto:

```

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y -avq @world
```

El siguiente mensaje de error aparece>

```
 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "virtual/python-imaging[python_targets_python2_5(-)?,python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0::gentoo (Change USE: -python_targets_python3_2 -python_targets_python2_7)

(dependency required by "sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Navegando en algunas conversaciones del foro encuentro algunas posibles soluciones: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-961262-highlight-pythonimaging.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-961926-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-pythonimaging.html

El error sigue apareciendo, he probado a deshabilitar el soporte de Python 3.2 tanto en SciPy como en virtual/python-imaging sin ningun exito. 

Cualquier ayuda muchas gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a actualizar portage:

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge --oneshot portage
```

Si sigues con el problema publica la salida de:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## koyo

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Segui tus recomendacion, pero el error persiste. Te copio el error y la informacion que me solicitas. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

```
 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "virtual/python-imaging[python_targets_python2_5(-)?,python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0::gentoo (Change USE: -python_targets_python3_2 -python_targets_python2_7, this change violates use flag constraints defined by sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0: 'any-of ( python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python3_3 )')

(dependency required by "sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

```
Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.2, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2650_0_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    32923996 total,   9866364 free

KiB Swap:   15380828 total,  15364140 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 Jun 2013 00:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.2-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo science nbigaouette

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/spool/torque"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j17"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/layman/nbigaouette"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bidi bzip2 cjk cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus fat fortran gcj gdbm gif gnutls gpm hal hfs iconv inotify jfs kdeenablefinal lm_sensors lzo memlimit mmx modules mpi mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre png rar readline session sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs szip tcpd threads tiff udev unicode usb visualization xcb xpm zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy proxy_http" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" OPENMPI_RM="pbs" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué uses tienes asignadas a python-imaging?

```
equery uses python-imaging
```

----------

## soren.harward

Favor de disculpar mi espanol; el ingles es mi lenguage nativo.

Crea un archivo "/etc/portage/package.env/scipy" con el contenido:

```
sci-libs/scipy sci-libs/scipy.conf
```

y crea otro archivo "/etc/portage/env/sci-libs/scipy.conf" con el contenido:

```
PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"
```

Actualiza scipy de nuevo.

----------

## koyo

La salida del comando es la siguiente:

```
[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for virtual/python-imaging-1:

 U I

 - - python_targets_python2_5 : Build with Python 2.5

 - - python_targets_python2_6 : Build with Python 2.6

 + + python_targets_python2_7 : Build with Python 2.7

 - - tk                       : Adds support for Tk GUI toolkit
```

----------

## koyo

 *soren.harward wrote:*   

> Favor de disculpar mi espanol; el ingles es mi lenguage nativo.
> 
> Crea un archivo "/etc/portage/package.env/scipy" con el contenido:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por tu respuesta, probé tu solución y este es el resultado, tristemente no exitoso:

```
 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-python/bottleneck-0.6.0

# required by dev-python/pandas-0.11.0

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0 python_targets_python3_2

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "virtual/python-imaging[python_targets_python2_5(-)?,python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0::gentoo (Change USE: -python_targets_python3_2 -python_targets_python2_7, this change violates use flag constraints defined by sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0: 'any-of ( python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python3_3 )')

(dependency required by "sci-libs/scipy-0.12.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Que paquete necesita python-imaging?

```
equery depends python-imaging
```

----------

